

Estimate the reading time for a page / artile bookmarklet - relequestual
https://gist.github.com/darkliquid/5244870

======
relequestual
Today I tweeted a suggestion for a lunch time / 10 minute bookmarklet:
estimate the reading time for the current page. Someone replied with a basic
working example. Thank you internet.

